# Shin Splints



## meth18au (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys,


I've been having a bad run with niggling little injuries lately.  I am actually getting shin splints, and have been keeping it compressed with compression bandage.  I've also being doing stretches and managing my skipping (i.e. minimal amount during class).  Things seem to be getting better.  I was wondering though, how many people have experienced shin splints before?  Does anyone have a good way of dealing with them when they occur?  



Look forward to hearing everybody's experiences and ideas!



Adam


----------



## Lynne (Oct 2, 2007)

I have flat feet and am an overpronator (I tend to roll to the edges of my feet).  I used to get shin splints when jogging/running.  As soon as I increased jogging time over 30 minutes, kaboom.  I've also had hip and back problems due to flat feet.

I know of one exercise you can do that will strengthen the muscles around the shin bone - the couch-lifting exercise.  Sit in a chair facing a heavy couch or other heavy piece of furniture.  Hook your feet underneath and lift up your feet as if you are trying to lift the couch/furntiture.  Build up to more reps and sets.  This is an exercise you will need to continue.

Are you icing you shins as well?  Need to do that. Anti-inflammatories help with swelling and pain.

Rest is about the only thing I know that will heal the shin splints.

Orthotics may be in your future and could be a real help.  You might need to wear special orthotic shoes while you are training in your martial art.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Oct 2, 2007)

I had shin splints, also an over pronator.  This gives me very bad back trouble too, although as I carried a lot of equipment on my back its to be expected.

Rest for shin splints and orthotics.  Ensure boots arent too tight.  Otherwise learn to enjoy pain I'm afraid!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got something for you once it gets better. Work on your tibalis anterior muscles. How many times do you see people work on theyre calves in a gym but ignore the front leg muscles? Start rocking your feet upwards on a regular basis especially if you go running. Stronger Tibs guards against shin splints.


----------



## meth18au (Oct 3, 2007)

Is over-pronating where your feet roll outwards when they land?  I do have a slight case of that, although I'm not flat footed.  I have special shoes for running (to neutralise my feet rolling outwards), however in class we train bare footed!!!  I do ice my shins at the moment, and use compression bandage.  What exercises are there to strengthen the tibalis anterior muscle?  Is this the muscle in the front of my lower leg?


Thanks for all your replies


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually, working your calf muscles will reduce the pain of the shin splits


----------



## Lynne (Oct 3, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Is over-pronating where your feet roll outwards when they land? I do have a slight case of that, although I'm not flat footed. I have special shoes for running (to neutralise my feet rolling outwards), however in class we train bare footed!!! I do ice my shins at the moment, and use compression bandage. What exercises are there to strengthen the tibalis anterior muscle? Is this the muscle in the front of my lower leg?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your replies


Trying to lift a couch with your feet strengthens those muscles.  You can also hook your feet under a barbell.

Yes, overpronation is rolling on the outside edges of your feet - will definitely cause shin splints.  The gentleman above was talking about point the feet upward to work those muscles.  You can try flexing like that or use furniture/barbell.

Now, I'm getting shin splints again, myself.  We've been doing lots of bouncing in class as well as running laps.  I know it's classwork but don't know which drill is killing my shin.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Oct 4, 2007)

Overpronators roll in.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 4, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Overpronators roll in.


 
Oh, so rolling to the outside is underpronation?


----------



## meth18au (Oct 4, 2007)

I jynxed you Lyn, bought your shin splints back   I sympathize with you, they are such a burden.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Oct 4, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Oh, so rolling to the outside is underpronation?



Yeah. Underpronation is also known as supination.


----------

